# Interior Mods



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Group







it's been awhile so thought I'd take a minute to say hello & ask for a little advice. As I've said, the bride & I have a '03 25FBS we dearly love. One thing I'd like to change is the tv platform. While we don't watch alot of tv, sometimes weather dictates being inside for awhile.







The 25FBS has a small tv shelf on the door side, above the dinette and tucked in a corner between the cabinetry over the dinette and the refrigerator. It's a rear kitchen unit floor plan with the refrigerator immediately to the right of the rear door. The tv shelf is only tall enough for a small 13 inch tv that is difficult to see from the bed. The slideout has the sofa which is about the only comfortable place to watch the tv, but you get a crick in the neck looking up at it. We usually set the tv & dvd player on the table, but that's a hassle to move, hook up, then put away when you're done. Any ideas on how I can build, remodel, or otherwise create a better location for the tv? We're considering buying a tv with the dvd/vcr built in, but they're normally19 inch screens.









My job takes me out to Pendleton often through the year & I thought I'd stop at the Keystone plant to see if they had any ideas. So if any of you deep thinkers out there have any thoughts on what I can do, please let me know. We plan on keeping the trailer a few more years before moving to the fifth wheel on retirement, so a little modification is doable. Thanx guys, you've always had good info for me in the past, so share a few ideas with me on this one!









enjoy travel safe!
John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have you thought about a LCD with a candle lever
Something like Rob did








its a idea

Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Have you thought about a LCD with a candle lever
> Something like Rob did
> 
> 
> ...


That's the same articulating mounting bracket that I used. Bought it at WalMart for $70 - $80.

Great space saver. I can turn my LCD so it is viewable from any where in the camper...'cept the bathroom.









Dan


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Separate screen in their?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

jwk_oregon said:


> My job takes me out to Pendleton often through the year & I thought I'd stop at the Keystone plant to see if they had any ideas.
> John


John,

I can't help on the TV shelf since I don't know enough about the layout of the 25FBS. But I have to ask about a Keystone plant in Pendleton (Oregon, I presume). Are you sure about that? I thought all Outbacks and other Keystone brands are made in Goshen, Indiana.

I do know that Pendleton makes a really fine wool shirt, however. I have had a few over the years.

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> My job takes me out to Pendleton often through the year & I thought I'd stop at the Keystone plant to see if they had any ideas.
> John


John,

I can't help on the TV shelf since I don't know enough about the layout of the 25FBS. But I have to ask about a Keystone plant in Pendleton (Oregon, I presume). Are you sure about that? I thought all Outbacks and other Keystone brands are made in Goshen, Indiana.

I do know that Pendleton makes a really fine wool shirt, however. I have had a few over the years.

Bill
[/quote]

Was wondering the same thing.


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> My job takes me out to Pendleton often through the year & I thought I'd stop at the Keystone plant to see if they had any ideas.
> John


John,

I can't help on the TV shelf since I don't know enough about the layout of the 25FBS. But I have to ask about a Keystone plant in Pendleton (Oregon, I presume). Are you sure about that? I thought all Outbacks and other Keystone brands are made in Goshen, Indiana.

I do know that Pendleton makes a really fine wool shirt, however. I have had a few over the years.

Bill
[/quote]

Was wondering the same thing.








[/quote]

Fleetwood is in La Grande.

And apparently, Keystone builds Springdale, Sprinter, and Cougar in Pendleton.
http://www.keystonerv.com/press/oregondraft.pdf

In my travels, it does seem like I noticed what appeared to be a Keystone plant just north of I-84 towards the west end of Pendleton. Right next to the freeway. No Outbacks, of course.

Mark


----------



## Burnzy (Jan 22, 2007)

HootBob said:


> Have you thought about a LCD with a candle lever
> Something like Rob did
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect...just what mod I was looking for! Just got our 28KRS and need to install a TV (television) and noticed that the slide out would get in the way.

What size tv is that?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mount the tv the same Rob did and use the shelf for the sub woofer. You gotta have the surround sound in your TT.
















The LCD on a bracket is the way to go.

Thor


----------



## Burnzy (Jan 22, 2007)

Thor said:


> Mount the tv the same Rob did and use the shelf for the sub woofer. You gotta have the surround sound in your TT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what the plan is, just need to know what size tv that is (or would like to know). I ordered a DVD/MP3/AM/FM, etc, unit to replace the Jensen AM/FM/CD thats in there know. I also plan on upgrading the speakers and moving the small sub that I am using for the home theater to the TT under the shelf. Then upgrading the sub for the home theater (been wanting to do that for a while now).

Is/are there straps that he uses to keep it frm swinging during travel?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

HootBob said:


> Have you thought about a LCD with a candle lever
> Something like Rob did
> 
> 
> ...


This is just what I was looking for, thanx a bunch! I knew the Outbackers would come through! My wife has been asking for a flat screen for the trailer so this will work out great! Thanx for the help, I'll keep everybody posted how it comes out. Thanx again!

enjoy & travel safe,
John


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I saw a similar mount at SAMS CLUB this week.
I'm thinking about snatching it up.

I have a tiny 15" LCD to mount in my OUTBACK.

Where did you guys buy that AM/FM/DVD stereo? I want one!


----------

